# 28" Ariens seems underpowered



## Lee

I purchased a 28" Ariens this fall. Have used it twice now in Massachusetts in the last few weeks.

I'm new to snowblowers, but I've used a neighbor's blower, and have certainly seen many snowblowers in use.

This machine doesn't seem to throw the snow very far. I have to go over my (large) driveway several times, moving the snow in one direction and then moving it again until it's off the driveway. And, at the bottom of the driveway (where the town plows move snow into the driveway), it doesn't blow the snow very high.

It just strikes me as underpowered. The first time I figured the snow was very heavy, but that is was not the case with the second storm, where the snow was very light.

Is it possible I'm doing something wrong, or there is some problem that needs to be fixed?

Your advice would be welcome!


----------



## bp0416

Lee said:


> I purchased a 28" Ariens this fall. Have used it twice now in Massachusetts in the last few weeks.
> 
> I'm new to snowblowers, but I've used a neighbor's blower, and have certainly seen many snowblowers in use.
> 
> This machine doesn't seem to throw the snow very far. I have to go over my (large) driveway several times, moving the snow in one direction and then moving it again until it's off the driveway. And, at the bottom of the driveway (where the town plows move snow into the driveway), it doesn't blow the snow very high.
> 
> It just strikes me as underpowered. The first time I figured the snow was very heavy, but that is was not the case with the second storm, where the snow was very light.
> 
> Is it possible I'm doing something wrong, or there is some problem that needs to be fixed?
> 
> Your advice would be welcome!


I just took delivery of an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO with the bigger 302cc in time to clean up some of the mess here in MA from the blizzard. I live in Franklin where we got about 16" - I found the snow to be 'heavy' not wet but very heavy. My Ariens handled it with no trouble throwing the snow a good distance. 

Do you overlap when you blow your driveway i.e. take only 2/3 to 1/2 of the blower width on each pass (other than the first pass)? Even with the 14" impeller I think you can overload it, try to take too much or go too fast.

Where did you buy it? Box store or power equipment dealer? What specific model is it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays

123


----------



## 1132le

if it has the254cc motor its way under powered


----------



## russ01915

Not all snowblowers are created equal. It's the sad truth. But I would check the belt tension as mentioned


----------



## bp0416

jtclays said:


> Ariens advises to adjust the auger belt after a run in period. It should be in your manual. Basically pull the belt cover, clamp the auger engagement handle down and see how much deflection you have in the belt. i think if it's more than 1/2", you release the handle, loosen the idler pulleys bolt and side it over toward center, re tighten and check again. Should be good to go. Assuming you are running it full throttle and choke off, you should easily be able to through from one side to the other.


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## bp0416

1132le said:


> if it has the254cc motor its way under powered


How do you know? 254cc is equivalent to about 8HP. I had an 8HP Toro Power Max that was a beast - would throw snow 40' easy. The Ariens is rated at 62 tons of snow per hour plus it's always one of the top snowblowers in reviews and ratings - both consumer and professional reviews. SO, how is it helpful to say it's underpowered when you really can't say that with any certainty........


----------



## LostinMaine

1132le said:


> if it has the254cc motor its way under powered


I agree, something 28"+ should have at least 300CCs. I have a 30 inch with the 342CC briggs and even then, a full bucket load of medium-heavy snow will test that engine's capacity to the fullest.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I've heard people mention an Ariens with a 254cc engine with a 28" bucket, though I don't know if that's what your exact machine has. Only as a point of comparison, my 1024 Pro (from ~2000) has a 318cc OHV engine (rated at 10hp), and 24" bucket. It takes more of the SHO-style approach. 

But you said it doesn't throw as far as you'd like. Is the engine bogging down while blowing? Or is the engine maintaining RPMs (not bogging), but simply not throwing as far as you'd expect? 

The first is a question of sufficient engine power, of course, and relates to the engine size, how heavy/deep the snow is, etc. But the second would imply that you have enough power, yet for some reason it's still not throwing as far as hoped. 

If the engine is slowing down, try taking a narrower cut, to reduce the load on the engine. This should help let it maintain RPMs, and then see how the throwing distance is, see if there's an improvement. 

If the engine is holding RPMs already, you could have a slipping belt, as was mentioned. Or you could simply be dealing with snow that doesn't travel far. Heavy snow is difficult to throw (takes a lot of power). But really-light snow doesn't have *enough* weight, and sometimes won't go far (think of throwing a whiffleball). Or there could be other issues, such as an excessive gap between the impeller and the impeller housing. Or an engine RPM that's set too low. 

Also, sometimes small amounts of snow are tougher to throw. If you get a 1-2" storm, you may *need* to use a fast ground speed, to help keep the impeller fully fed, to help your throwing performance. If you crept along in 1st gear, you might not throw as far, vs using 5th gear.


----------



## 1132le

the 254cc has a real hp figure of 7.6 hardly enough for a 28 bucket
whats the max rpm? factory setting its almost never set 3600


----------



## ELaw

Lee,

1) Welcome to the forum!

2) It's a little hard to give advice without knowing a bit more info. First and foremost: how far is "not very far"? 5 feet? 10? 20?

Also where are you located, or more to the point was the snow reasonably dry or very heavy and wet?

And as another poster indicated, it would be helpful to know the exact model, and/or the spec (HP, cc's, or torque) on the engine.

I'd say even a "somewhat underpowered" snowblower should be able to throw heavy snow 10 feet. More power or lighter snow = farther. If your machine has a smallish engine and you're looking to throw snow 50 feet, you may be in trouble.


----------



## DriverRider

Lee said:


> I purchased a 28" Ariens this fall.


Is this new or used?


----------



## 1132le

bp0416 said:


> How do you know? 254cc is equivalent to about 8HP. I had an 8HP Toro Power Max that was a beast - would throw snow 40' easy. The Ariens is rated at 62 tons of snow per hour plus it's always one of the top snowblowers in reviews and ratings - both consumer and professional reviews. SO, how is it helpful to say it's underpowered when you really can't say that with any certainty........


on its best day its 7.5 hp on a bigger28 bucket anything less then 300cc is a joke on a 2 stage machine 28 bucket should have 342 cc ohv or 358 cc flat head

its called common sense


----------



## russ01915

Please tell us the model number of the blower and the engine information. Without this info the conversation is based on assumptions. Assumptions is to ASSuME something.


----------



## cranman

I have a 212 cc engine on a 24 in bucket that is a beast...handles 15 inch wet snow like it was a joke. 4 winters ago it handled the 101 inches we got in four storms with no complaint. I truly believe it would power a 32 inch bucket as well. It outperforms the same machine with an 8 hp Tec...by a mile....only 6.5 hp rated....I'm hoping to build a 420 cc 32 in machine just to be in awe.....but I don't need it.


----------



## ELaw

I was just going to say something similar.

My second snowblower was a Hahn-Eclipse with a Tecumseh HMS60 6 HP engine which according to the service manual is 222 cc. That machine could throw snow from our neighbor's driveway into ours, which as I just measured on Google maps is about 60 feet.

Having said that, the Hahn-Eclipse had a 24" bucket... it might not have performed as well if it were larger.


----------



## Cardo111

I had this machine a few years ago and ended up selling it because it is underpowered. It is a well built heavy duty machine with an engine that is too small for its size and heft. My control was a mid nineties MTD 640F w/an 8HP Tecumseh Snow King that outperformed my then new Ariens Deluxe 28 with the 254cc engine on the plow pile. The Ariens through powder nearly 50' but was underpowered in other conditions. Personally I am surprised Ariens is still selling Deluxe 28s with the small engine when for a $100. more you can buy a Deluxe 28 SHO with the 306cc engine and the higher RPM impeller. Granted you have to buy it from an independent dealer not a big box. I am sure the standard Deluxe 28 with the 12.5 lb.-ft. of torque engine retailing for $1099. is a more profitable machine for Ariens than the SHO model. I would only buy an Ariens with a 24 inch auger with that 254cc engine. I know Consumer Reports rated the standard Deluxe 28 well but the engine is a poor fit for a machine of that size.

I would just focus on technique to get the most out of this machine if you want to hold onto it. I know the feeling when you spend a $1000. + on a machine you think will be awesome and then it dissapoints. Take small 1/2 bucket or less attacks (depending on the storm) when working the plow pile. Always start in the center of the driveway so you don't have to throw to far either way and take it slow. Good luck


----------



## RedOctobyr

cranman said:


> I have a 212 cc engine on a 24 in bucket that is a beast...handles 15 inch wet snow like it was a joke. 4 winters ago it handled the 101 inches we got in four storms with no complaint. I truly believe it would power a 32 inch bucket as well. It outperforms the same machine with an 8 hp Tec...by a mile....only 6.5 hp rated....I'm hoping to build a 420 cc 32 in machine just to be in awe.....but I don't need it.


Impressive! I'm going to assume that's a HF Predator. Geez, I wish I had an application where I could try one of those. And, to be honest, I wish they made something in the 300cc range. That jump to 420cc is pretty big. 

With 318cc OHV, and 24" bucket, I've made sure my governor is working properly, my cylinder bore is good, and my valves and governor are adjusted, but I still have to slow down a bunch for 15" of heavy snow. The engine will slow some under heavy loads, but I know its governor isn't perfect. 

I've seen the RPMs drop by a few hundred RPMs, without the throttle plate opening fully (I had the heater box removed, so I could watch the throttle). I haven't yet rigged something up to let me pull the throttle plate open manually on-demand, just to see if the engine has more to give, as it begins slowing some. 

I don't find the machine under-powered, but it's not magic. And it's a significantly larger engine, with the same size bucket, vs your 212cc example. Those must be nice engines!


----------



## JamesHenry

This thread has me concerned. I got a Deluxe 28 SHO today and since it was bust ass cold, I didn't get to try it much, but it didn't seem to perform as well as my old POS MTD 640F w/a 8HP Tecumseh Snow King, as mentioned above. Plus the thing pulls to one side. Just got the thing and I feel I have to wrench on it already. Kind of bummed and wondering if I should have kept my MTD


----------



## bp0416

1132le said:


> on its best day its 7.5 hp on a bigger28 bucket anything less then 300cc is a joke on a 2 stage machine 28 bucket should have 342 cc ohv or 358 cc flat head
> 
> its called common sense


How do you know? Have you done you're own testing with all the available engines?? CC's seems not nearly as important at torque specs for the given engine. The actual CC to HP conversion is not exact - depends on the engine design - the torque on that motor is 12.5 ft/lbs - not too bad. Ariens is a really good name and I would be surprised if they underpowered their snowblowers as there's no reason for them to do that.

I think you mean it's your opinion vs. common sense. I would prefer to see the testing results and engineering specs from Ariens first before I made a blanket statement that this CC engine is required for this width unit, etc........


----------



## jburson250

@Lee, sorry, but I have to ask the obvious - also mentioned in Post #3.

Does the engine have an adjustable throttle?
If so, are you running it at maximum with the choke off?
Are both auger shear pins intact?

I've got the most powerful Ariens, and the least powerful, as well.

The little 208cc Classic 24 can really move snow - certainly not the quantity & distance my 420cc Pro can, but it's no slouch. The Classic is is my "off road" blower, so I've not used it on the EOD snowplow berm. But it handled our 10-12" dump a couple days ago very capably. It threw full bucket width's of light/fluffy maybe 25-30 feet.

Your's should do way better than that. Talk to your dealer (unless it was HD or Lowes) or give Ariens a call Monday if you don't get a solution here.

Good luck,


----------



## bp0416

JamesHenry said:


> This thread has me concerned. I got a Deluxe 28 SHO today and since it was bust ass cold, I didn't get to try it much, but it didn't seem to perform as well as my old POS MTD 640F w/a 8HP Tecumseh Snow King, as mentioned above. Plus the thing pulls to one side. Just got the thing and I feel I have to wrench on it already. Kind of bummed and wondering if I should have kept my MTD


I have the exact same model - just picked it up before the big storm here in the NE. It handled 16" of 'heavy' snow very well in my opinion. I replaced an aging Toro Power Max 828 with 8HP Tecumseh which really was a beast but I believe the Ariens is comparable.

It does have the auto-steer feature and I think I've read it can be adjusted - maybe a trip back to the dealer for an adjustment??


----------



## sscotsman

1132le said:


> if it has the254cc motor its way under powered


The above is opinion, not fact.



1132le said:


> on its best day its 7.5 hp on a bigger28 bucket anything less then 300cc is a joke on a 2 stage machine 28 bucket should have 342 cc ohv or 358 cc flat head
> 
> its called common sense


Actually, its called "opinion", not common sense.

(The following is also opinion, not fact) 
That engine is fine for a 24" bucket..28" is two more inches per side..I have a hard time believing that is statistically significant and makes any real difference compared to a 24" bucket.

(The following paragraph is fact.)
I have an original 46 year old Tecumseh 7hp engine on a 1971 Ariens 32" bucket machine, it throws just fine, no problems at all..I have two 46 year old *246.51cc* Tecumseh 7hp flatheads, one on a 24" 1971 Ariens and one on a 32" 1971 Ariens..both work great, no power problems at all. 

(and.. a return to opinion)
But a brand-new *254cc* isnt enough for 28"? Call me skeptical..I highly doubt Ariens would knowingly underpower any model they make...and if was actually true that every 28" Ariens with a 254cc was "way underpowered" wouldnt we be hearing it about it hundreds, even thousands of times? Wouldnt every single one of them be fatally flawed? Yet..we dont hear about it hundreds of times. Why? Because the engine is just fine..

Belt adjustment seems far more likely than engine size in this case.

Scot


----------



## 1132le

JamesHenry said:


> This thread has me concerned. I got a Deluxe 28 SHO today and since it was bust ass cold, I didn't get to try it much, but it didn't seem to perform as well as my old POS MTD 640F w/a 8HP Tecumseh Snow King, as mentioned above. Plus the thing pulls to one side. Just got the thing and I feel I have to wrench on it already. Kind of bummed and wondering if I should have kept my MTD


28 sho will be fine with and impeller kit with the full throttle rpm set to spec many come set low
ariens specs 3600 +/- 100 
lct specs 3850 +/- 50 max rpm
1 member put a tach on his and it was 3400 ish he raised it to 3700
i have yet to check my 921037 28 inch 414cc rpm
you have a 50 rpm there abouts higher impeller speed then a non sho provided the motor is running 3600 you lose about 60 rpm of impeller speed per 200 rpm of engine speed
non sho is 1010
sho is 1060 give or take the belt depth


----------



## RedOctobyr

JamesHenry said:


> This thread has me concerned. I got a Deluxe 28 SHO today and since it was bust ass cold, I didn't get to try it much, but it didn't seem to perform as well as my old POS MTD 640F w/a 8HP Tecumseh Snow King, as mentioned above. Plus the thing pulls to one side. Just got the thing and I feel I have to wrench on it already. Kind of bummed and wondering if I should have kept my MTD


I wouldn't panic just yet. I went from an MTD 640F (8hp 26") to an Ariens ST824 (8hp 24"), to my current 1024 Pro (10hp, 24"). I've been happy with each change, and considered each an upgrade. The Ariens are both built much better than the MTD, larger augers & impellers, both have differentials so they're easier to handle, etc. And they clear snow better than the MTD, which is the end goal. 

Hopefully your Auto-Turn system will be cooperative. And with the SHO, you have a bigger engine than the 254cc that's being discussed (and we don't actually know if that's what's in the original poster's machine), so it's less of a concern. 

Once you get some time with your new machine, if you have concerns, I'm sure folks here will be happy to help.


----------



## 1132le

sscotsman said:


> The above is opinion, not fact.
> 
> (The following is also opinion, not fact)
> That engine is fine for a 24" bucket..28" is two more inches per side..I have a hard time believing that is statistically significant and makes any real difference compared to a 24" bucket.
> 
> (The following paragraph is fact.)
> I have an original 46 year old Tecumseh 7hp engine on a 1971 Ariens 32" bucket machine, it throws just fine, no problems at all..I have two 46 year old *246.51cc* Tecumseh 7hp flatheads, one on a 24" 1971 Ariens and one on a 32" 1971 Ariens..both work great, no power problems at all.
> 
> (and.. a return to opinion)
> But a brand-new *254cc* isnt enough for 28"? Call me skeptical..I highly doubt Ariens would knowingly underpower any model they make...and if was actually true that every 28" Ariens with a 254cc was "way underpowered" wouldnt we be hearing it about it hundreds, even thousands of times? Wouldnt every single one of them be fatally flawed? Yet..we dont hear about it hundreds of times. Why? Because the engine is just fine..
> 
> Belt adjustment seems far more likely than engine size in this case.
> 
> Scot


Fact those old blowers are not real safe
they were rated to throw powder 20 25 feet tops that might be fine for you but its not good
they clog in a hurry with wet heavy snow ive owned them


----------



## sscotsman

1132le said:


> Fact those old blowers are not real safe
> they were rated to throw powder 20 25 feet tops that might be fine for you but its not good
> they clog in a hurry with wet heavy snow ive owned them


1. Irrelevant to the conversation. And they are perfectly safe if you are smart.
2. They throw just fine, and plenty far enough.
3. Irrelevant to the conversation, and so do most modern 2-stagers.

Also: 





Scot


----------



## 1132le

sscotsman said:


> 1. Irrelevant to the conversation. And they are perfectly safe if you are smart.
> 2. They throw just fine, and plenty far enough.
> 3. Irrelevant to the conversation, and so do most modern 2-stagers.
> 
> Also:
> https://youtu.be/KeswYJgf5mM
> 
> Scot


you brought them up thse blowers côudnt evén be sold today due to the saftey issues
and many clueless using them cut off there fingers unclogging it with the motor left running and forgetting to disengage that silly pull handle

better tell me iam no longer äbe to post again 
fôrum police


----------



## DriverRider

1132le said:


> Fact those old blowers are not real safe
> they were rated to throw powder 20 25 feet tops that might be fine for you but its not good
> they clog in a hurry with wet heavy snow ive owned them


Huh? I got a 1963 with a 26" bucket and 6hp that will chew up and spit out for breakfast anything built in the last 35 yrs.:icon-shrug:


----------



## Cardo111

I just wanted to put in my .02 in what seems to be sparking some spirited SBF debate (a good thing) and if you have read my posts over the years as always my response comes with all do respect and like any response is based on personal experience, perception, opinion...I have owned the Deluxe 28 and I don't live in a snow belt, but I have used snowblowers long enough to know that the machine was underpowered when facing the toughest test for a snowblower the heavy icy plow pile left by the plow truck. Mine actually stalled on me a few times when I was working the EOD plow pile at a slow pace.

The average Deluxe 28 buyer does not bother or likely even care enough to participate in this forum. He or she may read Consumer Reports or had a friend or family member tell them you can't go wrong with an Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro or whatever the brand preference may be or even an impulse purchase while walking through the store after buying a new faucet. The Deluxe 28 is built for a price point, it used to be the $1000. price point now it has moved up to $1100. It is also likely made specifically to move in high volume at the orange big box to compete with Cub Cadet's offerings at this price point.


----------



## JamesHenry

1132le said:


> 28 sho will be fine with and impeller kit with the full throttle rpm set to spec many come set low
> ariens specs 3600 +/- 100
> lct specs 3850 +/- 50 max rpm
> 1 member put a tach on his and it was 3400 ish he raised it to 3700
> i have yet to check my 921037 28 inch 414cc rpm
> you have a 50 rpm there abouts higher impeller speed then a non sho provided the motor is running 3600 you lose about 60 rpm of impeller speed per 200 rpm of engine speed
> non sho is 1010
> sho is 1060 give or take the belt depth



What do you mean impeller kit? Sorry, I'm not following your post. Sounds like there is an adjustment on the carb to get more RPM's out of it? Is there is how to on this?


----------



## 1132le

JamesHenry said:


> What do you mean impeller kit? Sorry, I'm not following your post. Sounds like there is an adjustment on the carb to get more RPM's out of it? Is there is how to on this?


google snowblower impeller kit watch a few vids
if your machine is new it might void your warranty älthough that would just be bs 
adjusting the engine speed to specs you can check it with a tach
if you are at 3400 ish and the gov spring is in the ceter hole on the lct you can move it to outside hole and retest
imo ariens sets there engines on the low side to buffer engine work under warranty
but low engine rpm greatly effects machine perforance and impeller kits greatly increase performançe
impeller kit and 3600 rpm and that machine would be a star


----------



## JamesHenry

I'm a noob. I understand the impeller kit, but are there any premade for sale? I'm kind of lazy in the fabrication department. How do I adjust the overall RPM's on the ariens. Searching for threads as well.


----------



## 1132le

JamesHenry said:


> I'm a noob. I understand the impeller kit, but are there any premade for sale? I'm kind of lazy in the fabrication department. How do I adjust the overall RPM's on the ariens. Searching for threads as well.


google it


----------



## JamesHenry

Yeah ariens AX 306 high speed RPM adjustment turns up nothing on google. I haven't worked on small gas engines since 88 
SKILLS + KNOWLEDGE = GONZO


----------



## DriverRider

1132le said:


> google snowblower impeller kit watch a few vids
> if your machine is new it might void your warranty älthough that would just be bs
> adjusting the engine speed to specs you can check it with a tach
> if you are at 3400 ish and the gov spring is in the ceter hole on the lct you can move it to outside hole and retest
> imo ariens sets there engines on the low side to buffer engine work under warranty
> but low engine rpm greatly effects machine perforance and impeller kits greatly increase performançe
> impeller kit and 3600 rpm and that machine would be a star


Almost all small engines develop their maximum torque in the 3200-3400 RPM range which then drops off quickly. Throwing distance is not a benchmark for quality of a machine unless blowing snow off Lambeau field at half time.


----------



## JamesHenry

DriverRider said:


> Almost all small engines develop their maximum torque in the 3200-3400 RPM range which then drops off quickly. Throwing distance is not a benchmark for quality of a machine unless blowing snow off Lambeau field at half time.


So I should not bother messing with it you think? I mean the thing is brand new, I assume it should work better than a 15 year old MTD/Snow king which I replaced. As I said, I was expecting a marked improvement, but I only used it for a few minutes today before froze my legs together and I had to go in.


----------



## sscotsman

JamesHenry said:


> So I should not bother messing with it you think? I mean the thing is brand new, I assume it should work better than a 15 year old MTD/Snow king which I replaced. As I said, I was expecting a marked improvement, but I only used it for a few minutes today before froze my legs together and I had to go in.


I think you need to give it more than a few minutes use before judging it. 

Scot


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I would use it a bit more and then see if the belt can be adjusted a bit. That's my bet on the matter..


----------



## DriverRider

JamesHenry said:


> So I should not bother messing with it you think? I mean the thing is brand new, I assume it should work better than a 15 year old MTD/Snow king which I replaced. As I said, I was expecting a marked improvement, but I only used it for a few minutes today before my balls froze my legs together and I had to go in.


I apologize for not reading your entire thread and was just replying to some of the responses I have seen. The one thing I can tell you with certainty is the industry is in a race for maximum corporate profits. :smile2:


----------



## 1132le

DriverRider said:


> Almost all small engines develop their maximum torque in the 3200-3400 RPM range which then drops off quickly. Throwing distance is not a benchmark for quality of a machine unless blowing snow off Lambeau field at half time.



most make peak torque between 2600 and 3100
distance is the benchmark that matters when thats good everything is good
many people have limited places to put snow being able to place it where you need is kinda important
what is your benchmark how pretty the machine is???lol


----------



## drmerdp

Ahh yes the power conversation. Im a sucker for excess power, but I like to stay objective. The ariens deluxe 28, is a no frills machine. It blows snow just fine. Nothing wrong with just fine, nothing great about it either. 

The Operator can always adjust to move snow with in the machines limits... Adjust speed slower... Take a smaller cut... 

My favorite test for a snowblower is sidewalks, ones with a 3 foot stretch of lawn between the walk and the road. They get a bit of wet road snow from the plow and the Operator is always taking a full bucket.

If the machine cannot take a full cut, half bucket high, in first gear, without bogging to a stall I call that.....Underwhelming....

I hate having to feather the drive lever. One of my Pet Peaves.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

1132le said:


> most make peak torque between 2600 and 3100
> distance is the benchmark that matters when thats good everything is good
> many people have limited places to put snow being able to place it where you need is kinda important
> what is your benchmark how pretty the machine is???lol


i would say once you get to throwing snow 15ft anything over that isnt really needed for most people in my area.... but we arent living on top of each other like a bunch of sardines in a can.


----------



## DriverRider

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i would say once you get to throwing snow 15ft anything over that isnt really needed for most people in my area.... but we arent living on top of each other like a bunch of sardines in a can.


The gold standard of throwing distance would be the Honda going over a telephone pole but for most homeowners throwing snow onto their neighbors roof would not go over well.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

drmerdp said:


> Ahh yes the power conversation. Im a sucker for excess power, but I like to stay objective. The ariens deluxe 28, is a no frills machine. It blows snow just fine. Nothing wrong with just fine, nothing great about it either.


2 years ago I bought a 1 year old used deluxe 28 off of craigs list. It was a home depot machine. It ran fine but it didn't like the end of the driveway mush the plow generates. If you took it slow, let the engine keep the rpms up, it would do it. It was possible to stall the engine, if I went too fast with that plow mush.

I put it as a spare blower because the engine was small. Plus I prefer the new auto steer. Sold it when I got the new pro. Then rolled the newer 30" as my spare.

Heck the engine on the pro is small with the big 36 bucket. :smile2: With wet New England snow if they made a 17-20 HP engine, I'd be all smiles. 

With any blower, listen to the engine. If the engine begins to slow, just slow your forward travel speed. Let the machine digest the snow. I wouldn't want to do my area by hand. I'd be there till spring.


----------



## DriverRider

And this is where the younger crowd mentality sinks in, I want to run behind my snowblower in top gear. just like in U Tube.:smile:


----------



## Soup

I am a newly but I always start with easy first, spark plug, bad gas/ outdated, there is an obstruction somewhere in the rotating assembly, worn out belt or loose just a few thoughts. 
Good luck


----------



## DriverRider

Ariens hydro pro said:


> 2 years ago I bought a 1 year old used deluxe 28 off of craigs list. It was a home depot machine. It ran fine but it didn't like the end of the driveway mush the plow generates. If you took it slow, let the engine keep the rpms up, it would do it. It was possible to stall the engine, I put it as a spare blower because the engine was small.
> With any blower, listen to the engine..


Most engines produced in the last 10-15 years are jetted too lean to meet EPA regulations and therefore do not develop their full power potential.


----------



## bp0416

DriverRider said:


> Most engines produced in the last 10-15 years are jetted too lean to meet EPA regulations and therefore do not develop their full power potential.


Can you re-jet these carbs?? 

Also, sorry to have been so argumentative in the other posts in this thread. I saw a new owner who had a problem asking for input - he owns an Ariens Deluxe 28 with 254cc engine (as far as we know). Posting that his unit is underpowered or a POS without first hand experience is not helpful. The posts from the owners that have first hand experience with this unit are much more helpful.

I just took delivery of the Deluxe 28 SHO with 302cc and it works well but there are always limits! The plow pile at the end of the driveway can't be handled well unless you listen to what the unit is telling you - go slow, take a small cut, even feather the drive and it will bust through. I believe the SHO is a really good piece of equipment at $1199 for residential use. I live in the Boston suburbs where most storms are 4 - 8" with the occasional 12"+ dump. We also get heavy, wet snow occasionally as well. I believe the Ariens will deliver acceptable performance. I'll get back to you all at the end of the season!


----------



## Lee

I'm the original poster - thanks for all your responses. Let me respond to some of your questions.

This is a brand new 28" Ariens 921046 - 254cc. I purchased it from an independent dealier - a local hardware/garden supply store in Needham, MA - not from a big box.

I live in a semi-rural area outside of Boston - I have a long driveway, with room to fit six cars at the top. It took me well over two hours to snow blow this driveway after the recent storm. 

Yes, I overlap when I use it. And yes, I realize that you need to go slowly - no running 

No, I have not adjusted the auger belt - this is the one specific recommendation here that I need to follow up on. More on this later ....

"if it has the254cc motor its way under powered" - as noted above, it does. However, I see that whether this is under powered is a topic of some debate in this thread 

"But you said it doesn't throw as far as you'd like. Is the engine bogging down while blowing? Or is the engine maintaining RPMs (not bogging), but simply not throwing as far as you'd expect?" - yes, it does occasionally bog down. When it does, I just slow down. But, the real issue is throw distance. For example, at the base on the driveway I need height/distance to get over the mounds of snow that accumulate there. The machine is not able to do that, and during this storm I ended up blowing snow onto the street. I don't think that will make me popular with my neighbors or the town plow workers. 

"'d say even a "somewhat underpowered" snowblower should be able to throw heavy snow 10 feet. More power or lighter snow = farther. If your machine has a smallish engine and you're looking to throw snow 50 feet, you may be in trouble." I'm not looking for 50 feet, but I would like 10-20. Check out the video on this page - I was expecting this:

https://movingsnow.com/2013/ariens-921030-deluxe-28-250cc-two-stage-snow-blower-auto-turn-steering/

"I would just focus on technique to get the most out of this machine if you want to hold onto it. I know the feeling when you spend a $1000. + on a machine you think will be awesome and then it dissapoints. Take small 1/2 bucket or less attacks (depending on the storm) when working the plow pile. Always start in the center of the driveway so you don't have to throw to far either way and take it slow. Good luck"

Yes, I can do all this - but, this doesn't solve the problem at the base of the driveway, where huge snow mounds can accumulate. I suppose I can blow the snow up the driveway, and then to the sides, but boy, that would be a LOT of work.

"Does the engine have an adjustable throttle?
If so, are you running it at maximum with the choke off?
Are both auger shear pins intact?"

Yes, choke off, pins intact.

"The average Deluxe 28 buyer does not bother or likely even care enough to participate in this forum. He or she may read Consumer Reports or had a friend or family member tell them you can't go wrong with an Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro or whatever the brand preference may be or even an impulse purchase while walking through the store after buying a new faucet. The Deluxe 28 is built for a price point, it used to be the $1000. price point now it has moved up to $1100. It is also likely made specifically to move in high volume at the orange big box to compete with Cub Cadet's offerings at this price point."

That's me - ouch.

"distance is the benchmark that matters when thats good everything is good
many people have limited places to put snow being able to place it where you need is kinda important" - yes, this is my issue.

"With any blower, listen to the engine. If the engine begins to slow, just slow your forward travel speed. Let the machine digest the snow." - I am doing this.

The one thing in this thread that I can act on is to adjust the augur belt - I'll focus on this and let you know if it resolves the problem (after the next storm) ....


----------



## bp0416

Lee said:


> I'm the original poster - thanks for all your responses. Let me respond to some of your questions.
> 
> This is a brand new 28" Ariens 921046 - 254cc. I purchased it from an independent dealier - a local hardware/garden supply store in Needham, MA - not from a big box.
> 
> I live in a semi-rural area outside of Boston - I have a long driveway, with room to fit six cars at the top. It took me well over two hours to snow blow this driveway after the recent storm.
> 
> Yes, I overlap when I use it. And yes, I realize that you need to go slowly - no running
> 
> No, I have not adjusted the auger belt - this is the one specific recommendation here that I need to follow up on. More on this later ....
> 
> "if it has the254cc motor its way under powered" - as noted above, it does. However, I see that whether this is under powered is a topic of some debate in this thread
> 
> "But you said it doesn't throw as far as you'd like. Is the engine bogging down while blowing? Or is the engine maintaining RPMs (not bogging), but simply not throwing as far as you'd expect?" - yes, it does occasionally bog down. When it does, I just slow down. But, the real issue is throw distance. For example, at the base on the driveway I need height/distance to get over the mounds of snow that accumulate there. The machine is not able to do that, and during this storm I ended up blowing snow onto the street. I don't think that will make me popular with my neighbors or the town plow workers.
> 
> "'d say even a "somewhat underpowered" snowblower should be able to throw heavy snow 10 feet. More power or lighter snow = farther. If your machine has a smallish engine and you're looking to throw snow 50 feet, you may be in trouble." I'm not looking for 50 feet, but I would like 10-20. Check out the video on this page - I was expecting this:
> 
> https://movingsnow.com/2013/ariens-921030-deluxe-28-250cc-two-stage-snow-blower-auto-turn-steering/
> 
> "I would just focus on technique to get the most out of this machine if you want to hold onto it. I know the feeling when you spend a $1000. + on a machine you think will be awesome and then it dissapoints. Take small 1/2 bucket or less attacks (depending on the storm) when working the plow pile. Always start in the center of the driveway so you don't have to throw to far either way and take it slow. Good luck"
> 
> Yes, I can do all this - but, this doesn't solve the problem at the base of the driveway, where huge snow mounds can accumulate. I suppose I can blow the snow up the driveway, and then to the sides, but boy, that would be a LOT of work.
> 
> "Does the engine have an adjustable throttle?
> If so, are you running it at maximum with the choke off?
> Are both auger shear pins intact?"
> 
> Yes, choke off, pins intact.
> 
> "The average Deluxe 28 buyer does not bother or likely even care enough to participate in this forum. He or she may read Consumer Reports or had a friend or family member tell them you can't go wrong with an Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro or whatever the brand preference may be or even an impulse purchase while walking through the store after buying a new faucet. The Deluxe 28 is built for a price point, it used to be the $1000. price point now it has moved up to $1100. It is also likely made specifically to move in high volume at the orange big box to compete with Cub Cadet's offerings at this price point."
> 
> That's me - ouch.
> 
> "distance is the benchmark that matters when thats good everything is good
> many people have limited places to put snow being able to place it where you need is kinda important" - yes, this is my issue.
> 
> "With any blower, listen to the engine. If the engine begins to slow, just slow your forward travel speed. Let the machine digest the snow." - I am doing this.
> 
> The one thing in this thread that I can act on is to adjust the augur belt - I'll focus on this and let you know if it resolves the problem (after the next storm) ....


Can you take it back to the dealer for adjustment? Would they be willing to work with you? Trade up to the Deluxe 28 SHO?? If they are a good dealer, which I'm sure they are, they should try and make it right. 

I made the mistake of buying a Cub Cadet 3X 26 from Home Depot - I don't usually buy this type of equipment from a big box and the Cub Cadet just cemented that philosophy. First small storm it hit a chunk of ice and sheared both accelerator (front impeller) shear pins and snapped the auger drive belt in a cloud of smoke - thank God for the 30 day unconditional return policy of Home Depot!


----------



## barney

I find it hard to believe that you can't throw the snow as far as needed with a 254cc engine.
Something else is going on here.


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan

If you can, shoot a video of your snowblower the next time you are using it, and post it to YouTube, this would give all of us a far greater insight into what your blower is throwing.
A picture ... or rather in this case, a video is worth a thousand words.

A lot of great advice here to read, this was a great thread.


----------



## 1132le

bp0416 said:


> Can you take it back to the dealer for adjustment? Would they be willing to work with you? Trade up to the Deluxe 28 SHO?? If they are a good dealer, which I'm sure they are, they should try and make it right.
> 
> I made the mistake of buying a Cub Cadet 3X 26 from Home Depot - I don't usually buy this type of equipment from a big box and the Cub Cadet just cemented that philosophy. First small storm it hit a chunk of ice and sheared both accelerator (front impeller) shear pins and snapped the auger drive belt in a cloud of smoke - thank God for the 30 day unconditional return policy of Home Depot!


As stated your belt could need adjustment its not hard to adjust it takes about 10 min watch a few vids and rollup your sleaves people here will help you
but dont be lazy do some reading you can use google iam sure 



Your engine rpm at max throttle could also be set very low 3000 rpm
combine that with 12 ft of gross torque more like 10.5 net and thats what you get with either of those situations
buy it 1 time buy more then you need for power over 20 yrs the cost is 20 bucks a yr
sounds like you are 2 blowers in already
research is key


----------



## Lee

bp0416 said:


> Can you take it back to the dealer for adjustment? Would they be willing to work with you? Trade up to the Deluxe 28 SHO?? If they are a good dealer, which I'm sure they are, they should try and make it right.


Plan to do that - tried to call them today, but they didn't answer. They sell a lot of snowblowers, and I suspect their phones were busy today, following the storm.


----------



## DriverRider

Always try to have chute aimed to the right as the impeller rotation gives greatest throw that way. When going down to end of driveway attack it from 1/3 of the way in from edge of driveway turn and do the other 1/3 edge. This will leave just the middle 1/3 and do that going CCW will make it easier on you and the machine.


----------



## ELaw

Even with an engine that's a bit on the small side, if it can't throw snow like we had on Thursday 10 feet, there's something wrong.

And normally I'd agree with the others that the auger drive belt is a likely culprit, but if you can stall the machine by running it into a snowdrift, I'd say the belt is probably okay.

Best bet if at all possible is have the dealer check it out... it's new enough that if something's really wrong, they should make good on it.


----------



## celltech

barney said:


> I find it hard to believe that you can't throw the snow as far as needed with a 254cc engine.
> Something else is going on here.


I agree as my unit has the same motor and performs very well.


----------



## Lee

Just went to the dealer - they are going to pick it up and check it out.


----------



## ELaw

Great! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## 1132le

bp0416 said:


> Can you re-jet these carbs??
> 
> Also, sorry to have been so argumentative in the other posts in this thread. I saw a new owner who had a problem asking for input - he owns an Ariens Deluxe 28 with 254cc engine (as far as we know). Posting that his unit is underpowered or a POS without first hand experience is not helpful. The posts from the owners that have first hand experience with this unit are much more helpful.
> 
> I just took delivery of the Deluxe 28 SHO with 302cc and it works well but there are always limits! The plow pile at the end of the driveway can't be handled well unless you listen to what the unit is telling you - go slow, take a small cut, even feather the drive and it will bust through. I believe the SHO is a really good piece of equipment at $1199 for residential use. I live in the Boston suburbs where most storms are 4 - 8" with the occasional 12"+ dump. We also get heavy, wet snow occasionally as well. I believe the Ariens will deliver acceptable performance. I'll get back to you all at the end of the season!


Mr cardo posted twice or 3 times having owned the 28 machine with 254cc blower others on here have also made the same claim about the machine
you are new and have not been around for that
I own a 28 deluxe with the 414cc engine 20 ft lbs i might have a clue about the machine
I looked at the 28 sho and the 30 deluxe did not buy either as i wanted more then 15 lbs of torque never mind 12.5
I do research before i buy something
more power is always better you buy it 1 time and dont look back
7.5 hp is borderline on a 24 bucket for the eod IMO unless it has and impeller kit
your motor is 306cc not 302
I live on north shore of mass and have been snowblowing since before the blizzard of 1978
15 ft lbs is underpowered on 13 inches of heavy wet snow plus the 4 feet at eod
If you need to start and stop at the eod all the time the machine is under powered or you dont know what you are doing


----------



## bp0416

1132le said:


> Mr cardo posted twice or 3 times having owned the 28 machine with 254cc blower others on here have also made the same claim about the machine
> you are new and have not been around for that
> I own a 28 deluxe with the 414cc engine 20 ft lbs i might have a clue about the machine
> I looked at the 28 sho and the 30 deluxe did not buy either as i wanted more then 15 lbs of torque never mind 12.5
> I do research before i buy something
> more power is always better you buy it 1 time and dont look back
> 7.5 hp is borderline on a 24 bucket for the eod IMO unless it has and impeller kit
> your motor is 306cc not 302
> I live on north shore of mass and have been snowblowing since before the blizzard of 1978
> 15 ft lbs is underpowered on 13 inches of heavy wet snow plus the 4 feet at eod
> If you need to start and stop at the eod all the time the machine is under powered or you dont know what you are doing


I'm sorry I find it impossible to believe that the Deluxe 28 or Deluxe 28 SHO are underpowered - or more specifically, don't perform well. I respect your right to your opinion and your years of experience but these units consistently rate very high 4.5+ out of 5 stars across thousands of reviews PLUS do very well in MANY independent tests by people and organizations with the same if not more experience then you have. My SHO with 306cc (must have been thinking about the BOSS 302 Mustang I had in my youth!) powered through 16" of heavy, dense snow and ate through the snow plow pile at the end of the driveway with ease. I did the research thinking that Ariens was the best BUT stupidly went with the Consumer Reports glowing review of the Cub Cadet 3X 26 and bought that - and returned it quickly in favor of the Ariens!! There is no comparison to build quality either.

Just my 2 Cents. Lee, please keep us posted on your progress with solving your issue.


----------



## bucksnort

Lee said:


> Just went to the dealer - they are going to pick it up and check it out.


So what was the problem? You left us hanging Bro.


----------



## Town

I read through this thread and I am surprised there was no solution posted. Perhaps the dealer could not fix it and made other arrangements with the owner/thread starter.

A number of people commented on whether the throttle was actually on full throttle and there was no confirmation from the thread starter, just seemed like an assumption. Ariens uses a red knob for the choke control over a grey knob for the throttle below it on their LCT engines. The throttle control has no mark that it is on full throttle and when turning the choke knob it can change the throttle position.

Sounds like the throttle is not on full throttle position, and that would explain the performance reduction compared to other experienced users opinion of that machine.

I guess we will never know what the actual problem was/is now.


----------



## gibbs296

I'm kinda bummed too, it's like the last chapter of a murder mystery is missing...who dun it?


----------



## bucksnort

I'm speculating he traded it for a SHO by his other posts. Who knows.


----------



## top2btm2

*Ariens 28" Deluxe*

Purchased an Ariens 28" Deluxe at local box store 10 days ago. Just doesn't have enough power to clear the heavy (wet not deep) snow we've had here in New England. Replacing a 16 year old 10hp 28 inch model that was a beast. New one doesn't hold a candle to it. Going back to the store on Saturday. Minimum recommendation seems to be the 28" deluxe SHO or 30" Platinum.


----------



## SNOWJOE

I read all the posts on this from LEE, but did he ever adjust the auger belts and or give a conclusion??


----------



## cranman

Newer engines are running way too lean cause of EPA. My 24 in Ariens performed well with the grayhound 6.5 rated engine for years, but really woke up when I rejetted it. I used Waterloo boys adjustable main jet, so I don't know what jet size it ended up, but it made a difference. I'm sure the newer Predators and Chinese engines on blowers with the non adjustable carbs are even leaner now. Before I repowered a blower because of under performance, I would try and wake it up with some jet modifications. There are some really well thought out threads here on that subject. As an aside, for 30 years I built cranberry harvest equipment as a sideline, and one of tbe machines I built in the eighties had engine trouble....I had used an 18 hp cast iron ohv tecumseh on it and as an experiment replaced it for my friend with the 420 cc Predator...on sale for $350. The 420cc had more power, more torque, and used less gas then the old 18 hp Tecumseh. I'm giving some serious thought to repowering my two harvesters with the same engine, even though mine run perfectly.


----------



## Bluejoe

Hey I like Ariens machines but to be selling a very similar machine because of several inches of width and smaller engine is behind me. I guess trying to keep pricing down. People think they can just plow thru heavy snow not knowing it’s under powered.


----------



## rslifkin

Bluejoe said:


> Hey I like Ariens machines but to be selling a very similar machine because of several inches of width and smaller engine is behind me. I guess trying to keep pricing down. People think they can just plow thru heavy snow not knowing it’s under powered.


The lower powered machines are mostly aimed at those who don't get heavy, deep snow very often, so they'd rather spend less $$$ at the expense of taking more time to move a heavy, deep snow (due to having to go slower and/or taking smaller cuts).


----------



## Cutter

top2btm2 said:


> Purchased an Ariens 28" Deluxe at local box store 10 days ago. Just doesn't have enough power to clear the heavy (wet not deep) snow we've had here in New England. Replacing a 16 year old 10hp 28 inch model that was a beast. New one doesn't hold a candle to it. Going back to the store on Saturday. Minimum recommendation seems to be the 28" deluxe SHO or 30" Platinum.



I have an Ariens with the 291 CC LCT Engine, and I am amazed by what this thing will go through. In Sask, we get some heavy snowfalls where I am, but maybe not as heavy as some of you guys. That being said, I can blow through stuff that my Murray would have never done. I am impressed with the power. As far as taking smaller cuts, etc....well I don't see any point to overstressing my machine by taking full cuts when the snow is heavy. I take half to 2 thirds. Sure, it might take a bit longer, but where is the race in snowblowing? Never got any trophies in this sport. AND...taking more time outside, means having to do less mundane chores inside, and dealing with Mrs Grumpy in apron strings.:surprise::wink2::smile_big:


----------



## BazookaJoe

Interesting thread. Wonder what ever happened to LEE? 

Maybe they slowed down his lowest forward speed with an adjustment of the linkage? He may have decided it's just a snowblower and he's going to live with it. 

For the price of trading machines, a person could instead buy a 414cc engine on Ebay and never think about it again. Or, maybe it would be fun to shave the 254cc engine's head to see if there is some extra power in there. 

My initial response to my new Deluxe 28 is the same as LEE- the D-28's engine just can't keep up to the capacity of the rest of the machine when the snow gets deep, heavy, or packed. Yeah, in those situations, another 5 or 8 ft-lbs would be great.

But- For many customers, probably myself included, their snowfalls are most often just a few-five inches, and in these situations, the 254cc will be just fine when clearing the full 28" at a cut. In the event of the sometimes deeper snow, then the D-28 owner will need to slow way down or take a smaller cut. If a person lived in a heavy snow region, yeah, get more power than the 254cc.


----------



## Zavie

In a few weeks it will be 2 years since he last posted so perhaps we will never know.


----------



## Zavie

Seems interesting that currently Ariens has the same AX254cc on the 24" & 28" Deluxe and by going to the Deluxe SHO you get the 306cc. 28" Deluxe would not be on my wish list.


----------



## 1132le

Zavie said:


> Seems interesting that currently Ariens has the same AX254cc on the 24" & 28" Deluxe and by going to the Deluxe SHO you get the 306cc. 28" Deluxe would not be on my wish list.



Nor anybodys that wants to clear the eod of wet snow without struggling
I've cleared the same driveway for 40 yrs plus on the coast of the north shore of mass
I've used every size of ariens blowers ever made except the newer 30 sho 32 and 36 pro or the 24 sho which would all crank

also some mtds awfull and a few toros
my rust bucket st824 struggled before impeller kit post kit it was ok ive put a 10 hp L head 358cc with kit not used yet eod
those old ariens blowers awfull tires short chute no kit all struggled ALL
never mind the danger of the 2 handles by the belts coudnt even by sold today unsafe some the handle bars crack
all you hear is how good they were built


yeah except the huge impeller gap dangerous lower 2 handles awfull useless tires short chute and the cracking handle bars and hard to turn they weighed alot


Other then those design flaws they rock smh


----------



## Zavie

1132le said:


> Nor anybodys that wants to clear the eod of wet snow without struggling
> I've cleared the same driveway for 40 yrs plus on the coast of the north shore of mass
> I've used every size of ariens blowers ever made except the newer 30 sho 32 and 36 pro or the 24 sho which would all crank
> 
> also some mtds awfull and a few toros
> my rust bucket st824 struggled before impeller kit post kit it was ok ive put a 10 hp L head 358cc with kit not used yet eod
> those old ariens blowers awfull tires short chute no kit all struggled ALL
> never mind the danger of the 2 handles by the belts coudnt even by sold today unsafe some the handle bars crack
> all you hear is how good they were built
> 
> 
> yeah except the huge impeller gap dangerous lower 2 handles awfull useless tires short chute and the cracking handle bars and hard to turn they weighed alot
> 
> 
> Other then those design flaws they rock smh


Excellent perspective, I think you summed it up nicely.


----------



## Brent Holm

8 pages! I skipped a few... Simple fact is, they make more powerful blowers because more powerful ones work better. To make them work better costs more money. To sell against your competition you need to offer price competitive machines. The base Ariens machines are likely better than the competitions but money had to be saved somewhere. Spend more money on more power, get a machine that throws more snow further... The basic machine is fine for most uses but some of us live where saving money on this is folly. Watched my older 358cc 1027 drastically outperform a new Husky 224 with the 208cc engine. Power is king!


----------



## 1132le

Brent Holm said:


> 8 pages! I skipped a few... Simple fact is, they make more powerful blowers because more powerful ones work better. To make them work better costs more money. To sell against your competition you need to offer price competitive machines. The base Ariens machines are likely better than the competitions but money had to be saved somewhere. Spend more money on more power, get a machine that throws more snow further... The basic machine is fine for most uses but some of us live where saving money on this is folly. Watched my older 358cc 1027 drastically outperform a new Husky 224 with the 208cc engine. Power is king!



Its not about distance it throws its about handling 17 inches of wet snow and a 4 foot eod where it struggles as will all 7 hp blowers
its still better then any husky trobilt mtd of same era
with a kit it might be OK but why bother when for 200 more you can get a 28 sho


----------



## penna stogey

Brent Holm said:


> 8 pages! I skipped a few... Simple fact is, they make more powerful blowers because more powerful ones work better. To make them work better costs more money. To sell against your competition you need to offer price competitive machines. The base Ariens machines are likely better than the competitions but money had to be saved somewhere. Spend more money on more power, get a machine that throws more snow further... The basic machine is fine for most uses but some of us live where saving money on this is folly. Watched my older 358cc 1027 drastically outperform a new Husky 224 with the 208cc engine. Power is king!


Or be friends with your neighbor who drinks your specific beer and has a huge Kubota bucket loader to finish the EOD that my Sub base Ariens can't handle or any of the tundra like snow we might get , what? Once every 20 years or so....buying a King is power, but for me, the compact does me fine...Bigger is better for the application...and where you live.....


----------



## Brent Holm

penna stogey said:


> Or be friends with your neighbor who drinks your specific beer and has a huge Kubota bucket loader to finish the EOD that my Sub base Ariens can't handle or any of the tundra like snow we might get , what? Once every 20 years or so....buying a King is power, but for me, the compact does me fine...Bigger is better for the application...and where you live.....


I bought a plow truck so I could conquer any eod monster LOL. I have the power to create the monster too! So keep that beer handy LOL 

Agreed on buying for your application. I like my medium sized blower with lots of power. I have to load and unload it frequently, I live at high altitude and time on the job is an issue. I have a client with a huge 5000 sq ft decorative driveway slab that requires blowing. The house is at 8000 ft in the Colorado Rockies and they bought a Husky st224. Wrong application for that little bugger! I would have had a powerful 32"+ machine for that. It takes hours with the little machine...


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Just finished reading this entire thread and found the comments to be very interesting. I bought a used Deluxe 28 this past spring and have only used it once and posted my review elsewhere. To me, the big thing is build quality and Ariens is better than most of its competitors. I will also say that I do find it curious that Ariens used the same engine on a 24, 28 and 30 inch wide machines. As a previous poster mentioned, it is most likely to meet a price point. IMHO, Ariens has made a strategic error in this regard and by selling out of big box stores in general. My local Ariens dealer stocks parts, but no blowers because of the two Home Depots close by. He was very up front about it. 

If in fact, I find that I have to adjust my technique to suit the machine and its "shortcoming", so be it. I got a terrific deal on it (40% of the new price) and it is in virtually brand new condition. Bottom line - I've got no complaints.


----------



## 1132le

Clutch Cargo said:


> Just finished reading this entire thread and found the comments to be very interesting. I bought a used Deluxe 28 this past spring and have only used it once and posted my review elsewhere. To me, the big thing is build quality and Ariens is better than most of its competitors. I will also say that I do find it curious that Ariens used the same engine on a 24, 28 and 30 inch wide machines. As a previous poster mentioned, it is most likely to meet a price point. IMHO, Ariens has made a strategic error in this regard and by selling out of big box stores in general. My local Ariens dealer stocks parts, but no blowers because of the two Home Depots close by. He was very up front about it.
> 
> If in fact, I find that I have to adjust my technique to suit the machine and its "shortcoming", so be it. I got a terrific deal on it (40% of the new price) and it is in virtually brand new condition. Bottom line - I've got no complaints.



30 inch gets 15 lb ft 306cc
the 28 inch plus models got a 14.5 lb ft 291cc
I got lucky and found the 28 deluxe limited edition northeast package around 350 built bigger 16 inch tires and the 20 lb ft 414cc for 900 used
ariens did drop the ball the 24 inch should have the 291cc the 28 should have the 306cc


They could have then had all the best blowers for power to bucket width


----------



## lar

I just bought a 28" deluxe to replace a 15 yr old 24". Engine bogs down in 6" of snow, old one handled snow deeper than the bucket. Sorry i didn't do my homework.


----------



## penna stogey

lar said:


> I just bought a 28" deluxe to replace a 15 yr old 24". Engine bogs down in 6" of snow, old one handled snow deeper than the bucket. Sorry i didn't do my homework.


First post needs a hearty welcome...Hearty Welcome Lar!!


----------



## BazookaJoe

lar said:


> I just bought a 28" deluxe to replace a 15 yr old 24". Engine bogs down in 6" of snow, old one handled snow deeper than the bucket. Sorry i didn't do my homework.


Yeah, that's my opinion as well that the D-28 needs a power boost. I remember back to days ago with my old Jacobsens with 6 and 8 hp, burrowing thru snowbanks almost up to the handgrips with just the chute sticking thru the snowbanks. I doubt my new Deluxe 28 will handle the same action without clutching the drive for the engine to keep up.

The rest of the machine simply has more capacity than the smaller engine can handle. But, it's not all bad. I was clearing the last snowfall of 4-5" of medium weight snow. With the D-28, I could take a full cut without spilling out the sides and move MUCH faster than my past MTD machines. When I was done with the driveway, the driveway was clear- all done. With my previous MTD machines, I would usually need to clean up the "rows" of spill-over. My wife noticed that I was moving much faster than my previous 26" Craftsman, so there's that.

It's still a bit disappointing that the D-28 can't handle everything we can shove at it though. For me and people in my area, the D-28 will be just fine because most of our local snowfalls are 3-7" and the big whopper storms don't come all that often.


----------



## vstorm

I agree, 8 hp is not enough power for a 28" which should have at least 10-11 HP and 13-14 would be better if the machine has to do heavy wet snow from time to time. An 8 HP engine working hard all the time will not last nearly as long as a higher capacity engine but the worst part is the performance will suffer as well. If that machine came from a big box store, it probably is under-powered. They are selling 28" Ariens with the 254 engine for $1200 and that seems like a good price for an Ariens 28. It is a good price if you live in a low snow area but for New England, not so good. It sounds like there may be a problem with your machine but if there isn't, press the issue where you purchased it until they set you up with something more suitable. There are top rated 30" machines out there with nearly twice the power and better reliability for the same price you paid. Don't shop the name, it's not like the old days. You can get much better for less money now.


----------



## foggysail

lar said:


> I just bought a 28" deluxe to replace a 15 yr old 24". Engine bogs down in 6" of snow, old one handled snow deeper than the bucket. Sorry i didn't do my homework.



Unsatisfied?? Yes, I understand. Now IF you purchased it from one of the big box stores you should be able to correct your poor choice by returning it! Both HD & Lowes accept returns. 

Last March I purchased an Ariens 28 Pro new, online delivered to my garage for $1900. It was delivered factory wrapped which took longer to remove than the time to connect the couple of things needed to operated the machine. It has good gonads with a 420cc electric start engine. Yes indeed, it cost more but it can easily clear the Massachusetts snow from my driveway with ease. I posted more about my machine elsewhere in the forums here.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Aren't the Tecumseh 8 hp's 319CC??????


----------



## 1132le

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Aren't the Tecumseh 8 hp's 319CC??????



Nope 318cc again splitting hairs


----------



## BNSFguy

foggysail said:


> lar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a 28" deluxe to replace a 15 yr old 24". Engine bogs down in 6" of snow, old one handled snow deeper than the bucket. Sorry i didn't do my homework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsatisfied?? Yes, I understand. Now IF you purchased it from one of the big box stores you should be able to correct your poor choice by returning it! Both HD & Lowes accept returns.
> 
> Last March I purchased an Ariens 28 Pro new, online delivered to my garage for $1900. It was delivered factory wrapped which took longer to remove than the time to connect the couple of things needed to operated the machine. It has good gonads with a 420cc electric start engine. Yes indeed, it cost more but it can easily clear the Massachusetts snow from my driveway with ease. I posted more about my machine elsewhere in the forums here.
Click to expand...

Which 28" Pro model did you find "new", delivered, crated, for $1900.00 ??? I'm just curious. Thanks.


----------



## 3repete

1132le said:


> Nor anybodys that wants to clear the eod of wet snow without struggling
> I've cleared the same driveway for 40 yrs plus on the coast of the north shore of mass
> I've used every size of ariens blowers ever made except the newer 30 sho 32 and 36 pro or the 24 sho which would all crank
> 
> also some mtds awfull and a few toros
> my rust bucket st824 struggled before impeller kit post kit it was ok ive put a 10 hp L head 358cc with kit not used yet eod
> those old ariens blowers awfull tires short chute no kit all struggled ALL
> never mind the danger of the 2 handles by the belts coudnt even by sold today unsafe some the handle bars crack
> all you hear is how good they were built
> 
> 
> yeah except the huge impeller gap dangerous lower 2 handles awfull useless tires short chute and the cracking handle bars and hard to turn they weighed alot
> 
> 
> Other then those design flaws they rock smh


True, all of it. And it documents the updates and learning that Ariens and others have done.

I had a Home Depot Deluxe 24 from 2007? til 2015. Before that a 60's era 28" Ariens with many of the afflictions in the above quote. At the end, it had a worn out throttle shaft that leaked air and made it un tuneable. But when I first got it in the 80's I hacked the governor and it would throw heavy snow seemed like 60 or more feet. I finally scrapped it in 2006 for safety reasons.
The Deluxe needed a little throttle work too. That last couple of hundred rpm make a lot of difference. But even revved, it might slow a little on the first row. Especially if I let the snow get deep, or if the snow was at all wet. I'd just adjust my speed or pause to get through. And if the snow was heavier I'd take smaller bites.
I wanted more power so now I have a 2005? 11528LE. It's 318cc, plenty of power. I found it was under revved too. At this point I'm in my third year with the current machine. It's set up right and it barely loads up even when I'm using it to knaw on wet, nearly frozen street edge snow. 
It's worlds ahead of the Snowbird my dad brought home in the 60's. But even that was way better than shoveling.


----------



## WIHD

I have not read this whole thread, just the first page or so...but agree wholeheartedly that the machine I bought in November, the Deluxe 28 with the 254 is underpowered. It struggled to clear my driveway at Thanksgiving, I was floored.

I should have immediately returned but I did not. I thought maybe it was just me?? 

Now I have an oil issue (separate thread posted), which sucks.


----------



## vstorm

So the moral of the story is: If you buy an Ariens because it used to have a good reputation, do the impeller mod to get it to throw snow out of the driveway, add weight to the bucket so it doesn't ride up, remove any bumps in your driveway or it'll self steer, and get a pro to tune it properly. Then it should be good. Oh Yeah, avoid EFI like the plague. I'm glad I checked this forum for some extra insight before I bought a new snowblower. Surely we can do better than this.


----------



## 1132le

vstorm said:


> So the moral of the story is: If you buy an Ariens because it used to have a good reputation, do the impeller mod to get it to throw snow out of the driveway, add weight to the bucket so it doesn't ride up, remove any bumps in your driveway or it'll self steer, and get a pro to tune it properly. Then it should be good. Oh Yeah, avoid EFI like the plague. I'm glad I checked this forum for some extra insight before I bought a new snowblower. Surely we can do better than this.



Thats not even close to right


The moral of the story is do better research dont blame the blower or ariens for the user buying a 7.5 hp blower on a 28 inch bucket and excepting it not to struggle 



It throws snow almost 50 feet thsts your next wrong statement along with autobturn being and issue its not unless your driveway is so junky nothing would work or you don't know how to setup a machine most people cant
you said previously that does anybody on a forum know anyyhing??? really people who love and rebuild blowers don't know anything ( your words) welp that about covers it

it struggles with eod then only negative to the machine
its light years ahead of cub cadets you tout from cr from other threads
cr is useless they dont blow snow for testing lol

people who give reviews for snow blowers on cr mostly know nothing about blowers or they wouldn't be reading it in the 1st place clueless listening to clueless


Cubs are made flimsy its a fact


there are 5 brands of blowers worth owning that are new
ariens
toro
simlicity
honda
yamaha


The rest are pretend snowbloers



EOM


----------



## tpenfield

Lee has not been to the site since April of 2018. But, if you notice his post on prepping this machine for layup, he mentions that is is an SHO. So, I'm thinking he worked out something with the dealer for a more powerful machine.


----------



## Oneacer

@1132,

I have an older Yardman 7100 which I would put against any of those machines you mentioned.

I also have an older Bolens 21 inch, with a real geared transmission, that operates flawlessly.

I also have a Craftsman that runs great.

While the blowers you mentioned may indeed be good units, to imply that others are not is , in my opinion, not entirely true.

I have seen people destroy expensive new equipment, and I have seen people take machines of lesser cost, and make them last forever.

That does not go without saying that manufacturers of any name don't have bad designs and better ways of doing things, as many could be improved on for sure. 

And I would also prefer a cast iron gear case than an aluminum one. I could go on and on.

Point being, regardless of what you buy, it is more important on how you handle it, i.e., proper maintenance, proper operation, proper storage, and using the machine as intended and not abusing it.


----------



## foggysail

BNSFguy said:


> Which 28" Pro model did you find "new", delivered, crated, for $1900.00 ??? I'm just curious. Thanks.



Copied from my Ebay page:

''Ariens Pro 28" 420cc Two-Stage Electric Start Snow Blower 926065
( 282862941983 )
Add note
ITEM PRICE:
US $1,950.00''

The machine was advertised as used and the Ebay post clearly stated that the machine was a floor model. I questioned if the machine was actually used and was told that it never had fuel added to the tank and therefore never ran. Floor model. Because it was a floor model it was advertised as used.

And when the machine was delivered, it was still wrapped with the factory's wrapping. My purchase date was March 20, 2018 from an online dealer


----------



## BazookaJoe

I have an update on my opinion of the Deluxe 28's 254cc engine power...

I take back whatever I said about the D-28 being under powered. At first, yes, my D-28 struggled with a modest amount of packed snow. But, I now have about 7-8 hours on my machine, and I believe it has gained power with the engine break-in. I now consider my D-28 to certainly be adequately powered. Not killer power, yadda yadda, but it gets the job done quite well and I have no power complaints. IMO, the Ariens people have supplied this machine with an appropriately sized engine for my typical requirements. 

Yesterday, I put it to the test of the situations which had taxed my past snowblowers to the max (Jacobsen 826, Yardman 926, and Craftsman 26" w/ underpowered 205cc). I had cleared off my garage & house roof and I had a big 5 ft tall pile on the driveway where the two roof lines converge. The D-28 burrowed right into the pile of dense snow with only the chute sticking out of the pile. And all the while, throwing the snow an honest 50 feet to the front yard (it was a calm day). Yeah, the engine was barking really good, but only slightly dropping rpm.

I'm sure though, that if I get dumped on with a foot plus of wet sloppy snow, the engine will be taxed to the max. But for my area, that type of snowfall occurs maybe once a season at most.


----------



## cranman

I've been very fortunate...the only blower I've had I've felt was underpowered was a 5 hp 24 inch twinstick from the mid 70's...and the engine was probably toast. I find it hard to believe the 28 inch Ariens with the 250 something engine is a rat. Like Scott said, its only 2 inches more per side then a 24 inch, and I've run 196cc Hondas, 208cc clones and 212 clones on 24 inch and they SCREAM through the EOD. I've got some 10000 series Ariens with the 7 Hp Tec....never used any of them, but bought them from the original owners, and they never would have sold them except...1) he died and 2) he grenaded the auger gearcase. I've got a twinstick Ariens 32 that I tried out and wasn't unhappy with the power, but swapped in a 10 hp big block cause I HATE points!....and I had the big block. I've got a 30 year old Simplicity 870 ( thats 8 hp and 28 inches in american) that hasn't seen real snow yet, but no one has ever said that model was underpowered. My guess is...if you have 250 something cc on a 28 inch bucket...and you are not pleased with the performance....then the jetting is lean....or the auger belt is loose....just my humble opinion....


----------



## BazookaJoe

Here's a couple of pretty cool pics my wife took thru the window while I clearing off the snow from the roof. Blowing in lowest forward speed. Doesn't look too under powered!


----------



## cranman

I'm glad you're happy with it....looks like it's doing a good job...


----------



## Nordic

Yeah, the 254cc is way under-powered. I've got the platinum "24" SHO with plenty of power (369cc). See what kind of deal you can get from your dealer to upgrade. If you want 28in width the SHO version is pricey since you have to go RapidTrak or EFI. Could you get by with a 24 SHO?


----------

